# Carbon Fiber



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a project in the works and I am thinking about using carbon fiber.

I have never worked with Carbon Fiber fabric before (I have had limited experience with fiberglass weave). My question is, what weave/fabric density would be good for fabricating (non structural) parts.

I was giving thought to building an underlying structure of fiberglass and using lightweight carbon fiber to face or using a sandwich kevlar construction to try and keep the cost down. But now I am thinking, it would probably be more cost efficient and less time consuming to use a heavier weight fabric and back it with modders mesh if necessary.

The parts I am planning on fabricating are;


Front Bezel / Drive knock outs.
Vanity plate / drive shield
Custom ducting and shrouds
Misc. trim and accents

How does this look?

This project is still in the early (design/figure crap out) stages and is based on a mid tower chassis I have at home. There will be lots of hacking slashing and modding going on here and I will be sure to make a thread dedicated to the project once I start getting everything together.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

To give you an idea what yer in for with this idea, check out this worklog:

Project:OSIDIAS


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am actually planning on doing a "wet layup" since there is no real strenght/weight issue.

Since I don't have a CNC machine (and don't feel like paying for one) I will be creating a mockup from clay (the old fashioned way). Creating a fiberglass mold, and hand laying the Carbon fiber with brushes and squeegees. 

Then I am going to cut the carbon fiber and epoxy it to a mesh frame for mounting purposes. I decided to use modders mesh as the framework so the exposed areas (airflow) will only need to be painted. 

I don't know if I was fully clear on my last post... I am using an existing (steel) Mid Tower as a base, which will save me a TON of work.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Was mostly hoping it'd give you some ideas. Never worked with it, myself. He does mention it can be a lot harder to lay than fiberglass, but easier to cut. I dunno. 

Could always register and ask him about it. = )


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was playing around with some cloth not too long ago. Was going to start a project with my son to build a custom R/C car using Carbon fiber / kevlar / fiberglass and aluminum... but I soon dropped it because be became disinterested. I still have a few 12" x 12" sample swaths laying around somewhere... But the weave is too thin. I don't feel like layering in this application.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

BTW, how hard is sketchup to use? I am a little old fashioned in that I like to put everything on paper, but I think I wan't to do something a little different this time. I have no experience whatsoever with autocad or other cad apps or 3D modeling.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Going to have a few $$$ invested if I'm reading that linked page correctly.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Nah, maybe if I was planning to reproduce. This is like art. It's a once and done thing!... I just have to remember to put my signature in it somewhere so they KNOW it's an original! lol

Unless you mean the page to the CF... yeah. One yard should be plenty for my needs. Although, I could get 6 yards and have my buddy stitch me up a 5 yard kilt with the leftover!




hrlow2 said:


> Going to have a few $$$ invested if I'm reading that linked page correctly.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Basics of Sketchup are easy, getting good with it will still take a while (I'm not good, just capable enough). Most of the models you'll want/need are in the warehouse, which speeds things up. There's a rendering program called Kerkethea(sp?) that you can also get free for some prettier pictures and MUCH better materials.

Plenty of tutorials out there and the help menu is actually amazingly...errr...helpful. lol


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

You didn't see where it says "min qty. 10 yds."?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was just going there for reference. I will find a different supplier (i.e. eBay) once I settle on weight and weave.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Project deux. Monster Mid Mod and such.*

Well... I was working on my second project. Recycling an older mATX mid tower and making it new again. I still haven't settled for the bezel material yet but I started work on it today. Not going to show my plans and ruin the fun. Here are a few pics of the project and some other misc pics.

Here she is all stripped down. My next step on this part of the case is removing all the rivets and spot welding her together.









Side all cleaned up with rough cut and shape for window. I settled on the simple cut for my preferred aesthetics, and to keep a little rigidity...

















My workshop (away from home). Ongoing project Custom '65. Belongs to my bud who owns this garage.









Another side project. Restoration of an old soap-box derby car I pulled out of an attic a few years ago.









My workshop (at home) a.k.a. Kid's room. It's not usually this messy, I've just been busy.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like my basement...lol.

My wife keeps asking me why I need all these computers.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should see my basement... and my closet... and my bedroom... Lol. Yes, I even work on computers in bed. (most of my laptop work occurs there on a nice 15" x 29" x 3/4"laminate panel.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought *I* had too much crap...yikes! ray:

If that's just the major things, I'd hate (love?) to see your bits boxes!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Funny you should say that...

Here is (just) what I have in the spare room right now... I have another screw bin, 3 boxes of keyboards a half-ton of power supplies (all garbage) that I save for capacitors. Not to mention about 7 or 8 P3 and early P4 computers that I am ready to donate! I can't give away some of these parts. If you need a modem, 10/100 NIC, or antiquated Video card, just ask. Lol. I actually just gave away my 3Dfx Voodoo 4 and Voodo 5 cards that were down there. Bought those suckers brand new when they were released.

Although, 2 of those computers are there for repair (finished)... The rest are mine. I only have 9 towers in the room with me right now...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, my first time using sketchup. Took me a few minutes to figure some things out... It really is nice having a 3D model of what you are trying to accomplish in front of ya! Here is what I got so far. If you are wondering how I am going to extend the top an inch and a half... welders are a wonderful thing...


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Not a bad first try! You can also add dimensions to your projects, FYI. Very helpful.

Metal burning > all

Someday I'll have a place to set up a 220v TIG instead of my current (though very useful and portable) 110v Flux-Core wirefeed. Friend of the family is getting tired of me showing up at his shop and asking if I can use his TIG. lol

As far as opinions on the project, ever consider de-riveting the backplate and inverting it for a bottom-mount PSU? Personal opinion, but I've always preferred bottom-mount for case setup reasons (and so they can suck cool air from UNDER the case rather than warm air from INSIDE the case). Would require some re-forming of the back plate, but you seem equipped/capable of it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was thinking about putting the PSU on the bottom... but I wouldn't bother refitting the back plate... I would just add a compartment to the bottom... That would also give more room for a better HDD rack and further clean up the insides. I have been tossing lots of ideas thru this thick skull of mine, nothing is set in stone until I start cutting... Then it still isn't set in stone! Any more ideas, please feel free to criticize!!!!

On second thought... I could do that. It would require more cutting and welding though... 

On third thought, I just remembered why I nixed that as an idea... The case is too narrow(front to back and side to side). I will have to save that for my next project.



Ssrogg said:


> Not a bad first try! You can also add dimensions to your projects, FYI. Very helpful.
> 
> Metal burning > all
> 
> ...


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

You could actually just invert the whole damned case, remove the 5.25" bays, cut and remount them on the "bottom" of the case. Only thing you'd have to do beyond cutting the bay hole would be swap the top and bottom plates, which should be relatively easy. Seen that done on a bunch of cases and the re-engineering is very minimal.

Add to that your minor top extension and the rest should be pie (the cake is a lie, of course).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A little off subject here... but I am surprised no one commented on the baby doll hanging from the support beam by a nail in it's head... lol.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can see the doll, but the nail isn't too clear :grin:


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

I figured it was baby Spiderman practicing.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry to report, but Project Carbon Fiber is permanantly offline now.

I was looking forward to completing this one at first, but decided the case in question would be better used for donor parts for other projects that are in the works or started.

-GZ


----------

